# Wallas stove-oven diesel smell ?



## SvenG (Oct 23, 2008)

Does the Wallas stove-oven exhaust smell of diesel ? I would assume that it does but wonder if it is as pungent as a typical engine exhaust ?

Wallas stoves - Boat heating and cooling experts, Wallas heaters, Ardic heaters and other diesel boat furnaces - Scanmarine.com

With the galley close to the companionway it would seem that the exhaust smell would easily find its way down below.

Thanks,

-Sven


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sven-

It depends on where the exhaust is located.


----------



## Westlake2 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Diesel smell*

SvenG:

Under normal operating conditions, a Wallas diesel stove, furnace or oven should not emit any diesel smell. There may be a 30 to 60 second period during startup where the unit will emit some very light gray smoke and faint odor, but once running, they are essentially free of any smell.

These devices are very clean and emit almost insignificant levels of CO, but they are plumbed overboard when properly installed. This allows the unit to change out stale air in the cabin for new, drier, oxygen rich air from outside.

You are more likely to smell diesel from the tank than from a Wallas device. Diesel smell being mostly caused by the presence of sulfur in the fuel means that the new ultra low (>15ppm) sulfur diesel will not have much smell even from the tank as a liquid.

Doug McElroy
Scan Marine Equipment


----------



## SvenG (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Doug,

Thanks for joining the discussion.



Westlake2 said:


> ...
> they are plumbed overboard when properly installed. This allows the unit to change out stale air in the cabin for new, drier, oxygen rich air from outside.
> ...


Your answer is very encouraging. In a galley like the one we have (shown in the picture) how would you propose routing the exhaust ? How big and how rigid/flexible is it ? How water-proof is the "chimney" and can it be locked down if you expect green water (and aren't planning to use the stove) ?


From Senta's Galley

Is the diesel pumped by the stove or do you suggest a gravity feed from a day-tank ? Finally (maybe), how much does a typical installation cost (parts).

Many thanks,

-Sven


----------



## Westlake2 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Stove*

SvenG:

All Wallas marine products have their fuel pump incorporated into them. We do NOT want gravity feed and the fuel tank, when the boat is on an even keel, should be below the Wallas device.

Since I am not sure what product you are referring to, costs and particularly costs to install are not something I can estimate (we are not installers). Go to our web site at: scanmarineusa, verify the model and give us a call. This forum will not let me post our complete address here.

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## SvenG (Oct 23, 2008)

Doug,



Westlake2 said:


> Since I am not sure what product you are referring to, costs and particularly costs to install are not something I can estimate (we are not installers). Go to our web site at: scanmarineusa, verify the model and give us a call. This forum will not let me post our complete address here.


Thanks, I'll do that but I'd still like the following answered first so I know if it will be practical to install an 87D as shown at Wallas - Boat products - Wallas 87D dimensions .



> In a galley like the one we have (shown in the picture) how would you propose routing the exhaust ? How big and how rigid/flexible is it ? How water-proof is the "chimney" and can it be locked down if you expect green water (and aren't planning to use the stove) ?


Thanks again,

-Sven


----------



## Westlake2 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Mounting*

Sven:

The stove oven combination uses two exhaust pipes, one for each portion. The pipe is 28mmID flexible stainless steel with a fiberglass sock over it. The exhausts can vent out the hull side or out the deck and can be up to 13' long, each as long as there are not too many tight radius bends in the runs.

If venting through the roof, then a covered or closeable through hull design must be used. The oven makes and stores more heat than the stove, so a more heat protective through hull/deck fitting must be used.

If the 87D is to be gimbal mounted, then a short coil of exhaust pipe needs to be built into each exhaust run to allow unit excursion.

Thanks.

Doug

1-888-606-6665


----------

